# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - HTC Chacha Repair Boot , Change IMEI , SN , CID - Read Unlock Code Done !

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [07 SEP 2012]  Description :   *HTC Chacha Supported* Special Thx : H_Chucky   Release Notes:   HTC Chacha Supported "HTC_ChaCha.dll"  Repair Dead BootRead Unlock CodeChange / Repair IMEIChange / Repair SNChange / Repair CID  Files HTC_ChaCha.dll   Repairing HTC ChaCha  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "HTC_ChaCha.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick RepairTick Unlock if you want to unlock your phoneTick Change IMEI and Set IMEI if you want to Change your phone's IMEITick Change SN and Set SN if you want to Change your phone's SNTick Change CID and Set CID  if you want to Change your phone's CIDYour Phone is succesfully repaired and unlocked   *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## aasizohair

اتمنى شرح طريقة تعريب htc chacha 
android ver.: 2.3.5
software no. :1.54.401.3
taiwan

----------

